# Neue Tauch-Spülpumpe für Trommelfilter, welche ?



## Transalien (1. Dez. 2019)

Hallo zusammen.
ich plane fürs nächste Jahr bei meinem Trommelfilter meine trocken aufgestellte Spülpumpe gegen eine getauchte Spülpumpe zu ersetzen, schon alleine wegen der Geräuschkulisse und des Frostschutzes in der kalten Jahreszeit.
Ich möchte eine Tiefbrunnenpumpe installieren, bin mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher, welche ich nehmen sollte.
Da es kein Billigprodukt sein soll, welche schon nach kurzer Laufzeit den Geist aufgibt oder anfängt zu rosten, tendiere ich zwischen der
AL-KO Tiefbrunnenpumpe TBP 6000/7 und der Kärcher BP 4 Deep Well da diese laut Berichten durchgehend gut abschneiden und von guter Qualität sein sollen. Auf jeden Fall keine NoName oder Billig-Pumpe.
Was meint ihr ?
Hat jemand von euch eine dieser beiden Pumpen im Betrieb und kann ein kurzes Statement abgeben bezüglich Erfahrung ?
Installiert werden sollte sie nach dem Trommler in einer Filterkammer.
Von einer trocken aufgestellten Pumpe möchte ich Abstand nehmen, wobei bisher zufrieden seit Jahren aber eine Pumpe, welche getaucht installiert ist, ist halt auch leiser.

Danke schon mal vorab für eure Infos

lg
Timo


----------



## Ippo (3. Dez. 2019)

Transalien schrieb:


> Da es kein Billigprodukt sein soll, welche schon nach kurzer Laufzeit den Geist aufgibt oder anfängt zu rosten, tendiere ich zwischen der
> AL-KO Tiefbrunnenpumpe TBP 6000/7



Die Idee ist nicht schlecht.

Mal blöd gefragt. Wie viel Druck halt das Sieb?
Bei 321 ist die mit einer Förderhöhe von 55m angeben. 
 Kannst du deine Düsen notfalls weiter weg stellen ?

Mfg Ippo


----------



## Transalien (3. Dez. 2019)

Ippo schrieb:


> Die Idee ist nicht schlecht.
> 
> Mal blöd gefragt. Wie viel Druck halt das Sieb?
> Bei 321 ist die mit einer Förderhöhe von 55m angeben.
> ...




Hallo Ippo
Mein Sieb hat bis dato Drücken von ca. 5 Bar stand gehalten, 3 Jahre lang, Sieb Edelstahl mit 60my. Hält aber auch Drücke von mehr als 8 aus mit Lechler Düsen mit 120 Grad Sprühbild.Schon ausprobiert mit einer anderen trocken aufgestellten Pumpe.. Abstand der Düsen momentan ca. 4 cm, dass sich das Sprühbild überlagert ein wenig, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Die Alko hat ca. 5.5 Bar, das ist für das Sieb nichts.

Meine Düsen kann ich in der Höhe, in der Achse zur Trommel und drehend verstellen.Also in jeglich gewünschte Position. (Trommler selber gebaut vor 3 Jahren)
Ich persönlich tendiere  eher zu der Kärcher Pumpe, entweder BP 4 Deep Well oder BP 6 Deep Well. da die Al-Ko wohl von der Qualität ein wenig hinter denen von Kärcher liegt. Bei Al_KO geben sie auch an, dass sie nicht salzwasser geeignet ist. Ich salze nicht auf, aber die Aussage ansich lässt vermuten, dass nicht alle Materialien aus salzwasserbeständigem VA gefertigt sind.

lg
Timo


----------



## troll20 (3. Dez. 2019)

Ippo schrieb:


> ist die mit einer Förderhöhe von 55m angeben.


Also "nur" 5,5 Bar und je nach dem was er für Düsen hat, sollte da nicht viel mehr als bei einem Hauswasserwerk passieren, die oft mit 4,4 - 4,8 Bar laufen.


----------



## Transalien (3. Dez. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Also "nur" 5,5 Bar und je nach dem was er für Düsen hat, sollte da nicht viel mehr als bei einem Hauswasserwerk passieren, die oft mit 4,4 - 4,8 Bar laufen.



Stimmt, die meisten Trommler laufen eh mit ca. 4-5 Bar Druck der Spülpumpe.....
Da passiert nicht viel


----------



## Mushi (3. Dez. 2019)

Hallo Timo,

das Vorgängermodell der Kärcher Deep Well habe ich seit ein paar Jahren problemlos im Einsatz.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## DbSam (3. Dez. 2019)

Ich weiß nicht, wie Du die Pumpe installieren möchtest.
Bitte beziehe in die Überlegung mit ein, dass zumindest einige Brunnenpumpen nur zum vertikalen Einbau geeignet sind.

Wenn vertikal, dann kannst Du auch mal hier schauen, Acuaria 07N/5, 07N/6 oder für Druck 07N/ 7 - ab Seite 31.
Der Vorgänger der Acuaria 17/5 läuft bei mir seit 2003 ...


Gruß Carsten

Edit: Link eingefügt


----------



## samorai (3. Dez. 2019)

Warum geht denn kein Gartenwasser Anschluss?
Die Geräusch Kulisse kommt nicht von der Pumpe, die kommt von den Duesen und geht hauptsächlich durch das Spuelrohr nach außen.


----------



## RKurzhals (3. Dez. 2019)

Hallo Timo,
warum nicht eine mehrstufige Kreiselpumpe kaufen? Es gibt einige Hersteller, auch wenn ich keinen schönen Händler dafür finde. Bei den Herstellern fallen mir z. B. fluid-o-tech, Speck oder Grundfos ein, es gibt verdammt viele (bei Carstens link sind vermutlich auch solche Pumpen dabei).
Ich weiß, dass das Deine anfangs angesprochenen Wünsche nicht berücksichtigt. Wenn Du eine passende Pumpe kaufst, die nicht übertrieben viel Förder- und Anschlußleistung hat (und schon wegen ihrer Baugröße leiser ist), ist sie auch leiser als ein >1kW-"Monster". Ich würde auf einen vernünftigen Enddruck achten, wie Du geschrieben hast, sind 4 bar bei meinen Düsen (und vermutlich bei etlichen anderen) das untere limit. Die nötige Förderleistung kriegst Du ja aus Deiner Düsenbestückung relativ einfach heraus.
Ich habe mein Hauswasserwerk als Spülpumpe entfernt (das lief wahlweise mit gefiltertem Teichwasser oder aus einem Regenwasser-IBC), weil der Enddruck zu gering war, bin jetzt über das "Gartennetz" am Außenwasserhahn gelandet, geht so, etwas mehr Druck wäre schöner. Die so zulaufende Spülwassermenge ist bei mir nicht so groß, dass sie den Teich zum Überlaufen bringt.


----------



## Transalien (4. Dez. 2019)

Mushi schrieb:


> Hallo Timo,
> 
> das Vorgängermodell der Kärcher Deep Well habe ich seit ein paar Jahren problemlos im Einsatz.
> 
> ...


Das klingt doch schon mal gut, ich denke auch, dass ich mit der Kärcher besser und qualitativer bedient bin 




RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo Timo,
> warum nicht eine mehrstufige Kreiselpumpe kaufen? Es gibt einige Hersteller, auch wenn ich keinen schönen Händler dafür finde. Bei den Herstellern fallen mir z. B. fluid-o-tech, Speck oder Grundfos ein, es gibt verdammt viele (bei Carstens link sind vermutlich auch solche Pumpen dabei).
> Ich weiß, dass das Deine anfangs angesprochenen Wünsche nicht berücksichtigt. Wenn Du eine passende Pumpe kaufst, die nicht übertrieben viel Förder- und Anschlußleistung hat (und schon wegen ihrer Baugröße leiser ist), ist sie auch leiser als ein >1kW-"Monster". Ich würde auf einen vernünftigen Enddruck achten, wie Du geschrieben hast, sind 4 bar bei meinen Düsen (und vermutlich bei etlichen anderen) das untere limit. Die nötige Förderleistung kriegst Du ja aus Deiner Düsenbestückung relativ einfach heraus.
> Ich habe mein Hauswasserwerk als Spülpumpe entfernt (das lief wahlweise mit gefiltertem Teichwasser oder aus einem Regenwasser-IBC), weil der Enddruck zu gering war, bin jetzt über das "Gartennetz" am Außenwasserhahn gelandet, geht so, etwas mehr Druck wäre schöner. Die so zulaufende Spülwassermenge ist bei mir nicht so groß, dass sie den Teich zum Überlaufen bringt.



Was für Kreiselpumpen meinst du ?
Das Problem ist dann weiterhin, dass bei frostigen Temperaturen die Gefahr des Einfrierens besteht, wenn die Pumpe nicht gerade dauerspült und das Wasser ne Stunde in der Pumpe steht.( Es sein denn, man würde sie richtig einpacken und dämmen)
Bei mir ist zur Zeit auch noch ein Hauswasserwerk angeschlossen, eine 
Easytec alpha 906, läuft sehr zuverlässig, aber eben trocken aufgestellt, frostgefährdet und eben lauter als jene Pumpen, die getaucht werden, wie Tiefbrunnenpumpen, welche bei manchen Herstellern von Trommlern auch verbaut werden

Bei der getauchten Version ist diese Gefahr eben gebannt


----------



## Tuppertasse (5. Dez. 2019)

Transalien schrieb:


> die getaucht werden, wie Tiefbrunnenpumpen, welche bei manchen Herstellern von Trommlern auch verbaut werden



Ist denn in der sauberen Kammer so viel Platz, dass dort eine Tauchpumpe reinpasst ? Muss ja auch irgendwie gehaltert werden ?
Maße einer AL-KO wären zB 9.85x9.85x72 cm - also ich sag mal 12 x 12 cm Platz hab ich bei meinem in der sauberen Seite aufgrund der Dimensionen nicht (PP50) . und 72 cm in der Höhe schon mal auch nicht. Wenn die anspringt gibt es auch immer ordentlich ein Drehmoment was anschlägt.
Naja, klar, es gibt immer viele Lösungen aber alle haben Vor- und Nachteile und ist meistens ein Kompromiss für jeden selber welche Nachteile man selber in Kauf nimmt. 
Nur mal so eingeworfen.

Übrigens  hab sogar schon Tauchpumpen (industriell) gesehen, die einfrieren können und abgerissen sind auch wenn man das vorher nie gedacht hatte (Murphys Gesetz)


----------



## Transalien (6. Dez. 2019)

Die Tauchpumpe soll nicht im TF integriert werden, sondern hinterm Trommler in extra Filter-Kammer mit gefiltertem sauberem Wasser.
Höhe und Platz sind dort kein Problem, einfrieren sollte da nichts, solange der Filter läuft und das Wasser im Filter in Bewegung ist.
Jedenfalls Gefahr des Einfrierens im Gegensatz zu einer trocken aufgestellten Pumpe um 95 % verringert.


----------



## Tuppertasse (7. Dez. 2019)

Transalien schrieb:


> in extra Filter-Kammer mit gefiltertem sauberem Wasser



Oh, da hätte ich mal eine Frage, wie du diese Kammer "baust" ? Ich habe ähnliche Aufgabe bei mir, und zwar muss ich das Schmutzwasser auffangen um es dann weg zu pumpen. Dafür habe ich zur Zeit ein eckiges 90l Speissfass und dort eine Schmutzwasserpumpe inkl. Schwimmerschalter. Ist mir aber nicht gut genug 
Ich möchte eigentlich eine Pumpe und separate Schwimmschalter, so dass ich die Pumpe selber an und ausschalten kann. Sowas bekomme ich aber nicht wirklich vernünftig an so ein Speissfass wasserdicht angeschraubt. Ausserdem habe ich noch keine Schwimmerschalter gefunden, die ich in mein System einbinden kann..

Wie machst du das mit der extra Kammer ?


----------



## troll20 (7. Dez. 2019)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Wie machst du das mit der extra Kammer


Na vermutlich so wie du bei deinem Trommelfilter zur nächsten Biokammer gekommen bist. Seine jedoch bleibt leer, darum stellt er da dann die Pumpe rein. Aber ob das wirklich so sauber ist .......
Ich glaube er wäre einer der ersten die überprüfen könne  ob ihr Trommelfilter auch wirklich gut Tommelt
Äh Filtert
Bo viele Worte


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Dez. 2019)

Bei manchen Filteranlagen ist die Spüldruckpumpe in der Biokammer hinter dem TF oder hinter der Pumpe.

Einfach mit einem Lochblech vom Hel X abgetrennt.

So lange wie im Filterkeller mit Deckel im Winter gepumpt wird, friert auch keine trocken aufgestellte Pumpe ein.

Bei einem nicht frostsicheren Keller kann auch Problemchen am Rest der Technik geben.


----------



## Transalien (7. Dez. 2019)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Oh, da hätte ich mal eine Frage, wie du diese Kammer "baust" ? Ich habe ähnliche Aufgabe bei mir, und zwar muss ich das Schmutzwasser auffangen um es dann weg zu pumpen. Dafür habe ich zur Zeit ein eckiges 90l Speissfass und dort eine Schmutzwasserpumpe inkl. Schwimmerschalter. Ist mir aber nicht gut genug
> Ich möchte eigentlich eine Pumpe und separate Schwimmschalter, so dass ich die Pumpe selber an und ausschalten kann. Sowas bekomme ich aber nicht wirklich vernünftig an so ein Speissfass wasserdicht angeschraubt. Ausserdem habe ich noch keine Schwimmerschalter gefunden, die ich in mein System einbinden kann..
> 
> Wie machst du das mit der extra Kammer ?



Meine Kammer habe ich bereits schon seit Jahren, hinter dem Trommler sind 3 Kammern vorhanden separat.
Hier saugt die Pumpe sauberes bereits mechanisch gefiltertes Wasser.


----------



## Lion (19. Aug. 2020)

hallo an die Trommel-Filter Experten,
ich überlege zur Zeit, ob ich mir einen Trommelfilter zulege und verstehe einige Sachen nicht ganz und
möchte somit folgende Fragen an Euch richten:

benötige ich beim Trommelfilter eine Spülpumpe ?
oder kann ich einfach eine Hauswasserleitung anschließen ?

Nachteil für mich sehe ich darin, dass die Spülpumpen einen sehr hohen Stromverbrauch haben, ist
doch richtig oder ?

Auch frage ich mich, ist es der Trommler der dafür sorgt, dass man gutes Teichwasser bekommt oder
spielt hier der ständige Wasseraustausch die große Rolle ?

Nun überlege ich hin und her und bin mir nicht sicher, ob Trommler oder evtl. Vliesfilter.
Hoffe auf Eure Hilfe.

VG. Léon


----------



## Mushi (19. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Léon,

umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus: wenn Du über die Frischwasserleitung spülst, hast Du einen hohen Wasserverbrauch, spülst Du mit Brauchwasser, dann zählt es zum Wasserwechsel. Die Spülpumpe hat rund 1000 Watt läuft aber nur für Sekunden,  das macht 20-30€ Stromkosten im Jahr.

Ein Vliesfilter dagegen hat durch die Vliesrollen sehr viel höhere laufende Kosten. 

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Knipser (19. Aug. 2020)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo an die Trommel-Filter Experten,
> ich überlege zur Zeit, ob ich mir einen Trommelfilter zulege und verstehe einige Sachen nicht ganz und
> möchte somit folgende Fragen an Euch richten:
> 
> ...


Hallo!
Meine Erfahrung, Vlieser. Willi


----------



## Mushi (19. Aug. 2020)

Welche Erfahrung Willi?


----------



## Knipser (19. Aug. 2020)

Mushi schrieb:


> Welche Erfahrung Willi?


Hallo Mushi!
Der Wasserverbrauch vom Trommler war mir einfach zu hoch, deswegen habe ich mir einen Vlieser zugelegt. Natürlich sind am Vlieser auch Fixkosten vorhanden, aber 1. der Teich wurde viel klarer, 2. das Wasser was ich einspare, wird im Garten verspritzt, 3. viel weniger Stromverbrauch, 4. Ersatz einer Hochdruckpumpe beim Trommler sehr teuer. Mittlerweile läuft mein Vlieser 8 Monate mit voller Zufriedenheit - Rollenwechsel für mich ein Kinderspiel. Was mir noch sehr wichtig war, die Einfachheit des Platzsprendes Gerätes u. kaum Verschleißteile außer Vliesrolle. Willi


----------



## Mushi (19. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Willi,

wieviele Rollen brauchst Du denn? Riecht das angenehm? Wo kommen die Rollen hin? Wir müssen schon ehrlich bleiben und die rosarote Brille abnehmen.

Ein Trommelfilter  benötigt genau Null Liter zusätzliches Wasser, denn das sind wenige Prozente, die Du sowieso wechseln musst. Vliesfilterteiche laut sind Dr. Bretzinger leider die Teiche, die besonders gerne gesundheitliche Probleme machen, genau aus den von Dir genannten Gründen (fehlender Wasserwechsel).

Viele Grüße,
Frank

P.S. eine Spülpumpe gibt es ab 70,-


----------



## Mushi (19. Aug. 2020)

Gerne rechne ich den Stromverbrauch mal vor:

4 Spülungen in der Stunde, je 10 Sekunden ergibt 40 Sekunden je Stunde oder 960 Sekunden am Tag, bzw. 16 Minuten am Tag.

Im Jahr sind das 365 * 16 Minuten = 5840 Minuten oder 97 Stunden 

97 Stunden mit 1000 Watt (1 kW) sind 97 kWh. Eine kWh kostet knapp 30 Cent, macht 97 * 0,3 Euro = 29 Euro. 

Die Spülpumpe verbraucht *29 Euro* im Jahr!

Viele Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## Knipser (19. Aug. 2020)

Mushi schrieb:


> Hallo Willi,
> 
> wieviele Rollen brauchst Du denn? Riecht das angenehm? Wo kommen die Rollen hin? Wir müssen schon ehrlich bleiben und die rosarote Brille abnehmen.
> 
> ...


Nachmeiner Berechnung ca 8-10 Rollen im Jahr. Rollen werden kompostiert - bei Überhang in den Müll. Wer sagt denn, dass ich kein Wasserwechsel mag 1. Leitungswasser wird nachgefüllt, wenn ich mit Teichwasser den Garten wässere  u. das ist oft. Son Quatsch,dass Vlies den Teich krank macht - wo es doch aus Papier besteht, hab ich noch nie gehört. Willi


----------



## Mushi (19. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Willi,

wenn Du anständig Wasser wechselst, dann hast Du mit dem Vliesfilter kein Problem. Nur dann sparst Du eben nichts, im Gegenteil es kommt durch den Rollenverbrauch teurer.  Und hier sagt der Herr Doktor, dass nach seiner Erfahrung Vliesfilterbetreiber häufiger den Wasserwechsel "vergessen" als Besitzer von Trommelfilter und Endlosbandfilter Teichen, bei denen ein Teil automatisch über Filter gewechselt wird.

Viele Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## Tuppertasse (19. Aug. 2020)

Mushi schrieb:


> 1000 Watt



Nur mal zu Ergänzung 
Ich betreibe die T.I.P GP3000 INOX - die ist mit 550W angegeben 
Verbrauchen tut die laut meinen Aufzeichnungen noch weniger 

DU jagst viel mehr Vlies durch als du jemals mit einer Spülpumpe verbrauchen kannst !
NACHTEIL --> wohin mit dem Spülwasser, da sollte man sich Gedanken machen.

Ich würde immer wieder einen Trommler holen !


----------



## Sternenstaub (19. Aug. 2020)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Ich würde immer wieder einen Trommler holen !



ich auch !!!


----------



## Knipser (19. Aug. 2020)

Mushi schrieb:


> Gerne rechne ich den Stromverbrauch mal vor:
> 
> 4 Spülungen in der Stunde, je 10 Sekunden ergibt 40 Sekunden je Stunde oder 960 Sekunden am Tag, bzw. 16 Minuten am Tag.
> 
> ...


Der Trommler, den ich hatte, (Oase) hatte pro Spülung 1,5-2 Liter Teichwasser in Abguss gespült. Ersatz Hochdruckpumpe bei Oase ca 800-1000€. Willi


----------



## Knipser (19. Aug. 2020)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Nur mal zu Ergänzung
> Ich betreibe die T.I.P GP3000 INOX - die ist mit 550W angegeben
> Verbrauchen tut die laut meinen Aufzeichnungen noch weniger
> 
> ...


Ich nicht. Willi


----------



## Tuppertasse (19. Aug. 2020)

Einen PP gekauft ... da kriege ich sogar diese Spülpumpe von TIP dabei [emoji106]
Sogar mit Siemens Steuerung !

Es regnet ja auch mal und somit wird bei genug grosser Oberfläche schon damit aufgefüllt!

Immer wieder würd ichs tun aber bekanntlich sind die Bedürfnisse und Ergebnisse eines jeden halt unterschiedlich [emoji2369][emoji2369][emoji2369]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mushi (19. Aug. 2020)

1,5 bis 2 Liter gebrauchtes Wasser, das passt. Sind bei 100 Spülungen am Tag 200 Liter oder 1400 Liter in der Woche. 10% Wasserwechsel ist das bei den meisten Teichen noch lange nicht.

Naja, für 1000€ kauft ja keiner eine Ersatzpumpe. Einfach lächeln und bei der Konkurrenz zuschlagen. Spülpumpen gibt es ab 70€.

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Knipser (19. Aug. 2020)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Einen PP gekauft ... da kriege ich sogar diese Spülpumpe von TIP dabei [emoji106]
> Sogar mit Siemens Steuerung !
> 
> Es regnet ja auch mal und somit wird bei genug grosser Oberfläche schon damit aufgefüllt!
> ...


Ich weiß nicht, was Du für eine Anlage besitzt, ich  ging von Oase Trommler aus. Willi


----------



## Knipser (19. Aug. 2020)

Mushi schrieb:


> 1,5 bis 2 Liter gebrauchtes Wasser, das passt. Sind bei 100 Spülungen am Tag 200 Liter oder 1400 Liter in der Woche. 10% Wasserwechsel ist das bei den meisten Teichen noch lange nicht.
> 
> Naja, für 1000€ kauft ja keiner eine Ersatzpumpe. Einfach lächeln und bei der Konkurrenz zuschlagen. Spülpumpen gibt es ab 70€.
> 
> ...


Was ist denn, wenn Du einen Oase Trommler besitzt u. darauf angewiesen bist. Willi


----------



## Mushi (19. Aug. 2020)

Muss ja keiner, Du kannst Dir einfach eine passende Spülpumpe am Markt kaufen. Hier ein passendes Qualitätsprodukt:

https://www.garten.edingershops.de/...pe-DIVE-6300-4-E-1-kW-6300-l-h::91225407.html

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Tuppertasse (19. Aug. 2020)

Knipser schrieb:


> Was ist denn, wenn Du einen Oase Trommler besitzt u. darauf angewiesen bist. Willi



Wenn die Spülpumpe separat angebracht ist sprich ausserhalb des Trommlers dann kann du jegliche andere Spülpumpe nehmen ! Kenne die Trommler von Oase nicht aber der von DVS hat das so wie beschrieben.


----------



## Mushi (19. Aug. 2020)

Oase hat auf dem Trommelfilter drei Jahre Garantie. Wenn danach die Pumpe kaputt geht und 800€ kostet ist das unangemessen. Dann sind allerdings nicht alle Trommelfilter schlecht, sondern Du bist bei diesem Fabrikat reingetappt, oder?

Viele Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## Knipser (19. Aug. 2020)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Nur mal zu Ergänzung
> Ich betreibe die T.I.P GP3000 INOX - die ist mit 550W angegeben
> Verbrauchen tut die laut meinen Aufzeichnungen noch weniger
> 
> ...


Hallo!
Dann hast Du noch keinen Trommler von Oase besessen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (19. Aug. 2020)

Mushi schrieb:


> Hallo Léon,
> 
> umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus: wenn Du über die Frischwasserleitung spülst, hast Du einen hohen Wasserverbrauch, spülst Du mit Brauchwasser, dann zählt es zum Wasserwechsel. Die Spülpumpe hat rund 1000 Watt läuft aber nur für Sekunden,  das macht 20-30€ Stromkosten im Jahr.
> 
> ...


Mein Vliesfilter, kein Strom u. Wasserverbrauch. Vliesverbrauch Kosten ca 370,- Euronen im Jahr und nur reinstes Wasser - was will man mehr. Ich weiß nur für mich kommen keine Experimente mehr in Frage, dafür habe ich zu viel Lehrgeld in den Jahren zahlen müssen. Willi


----------



## DbSam (19. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Willi,

das sind alles Pauschalaussagen ...

Welchen Trommler hattest Du denn von Oase?
Wie war der angeschlossen, mit welchem Flow wurde der betrieben?
Was wurde während der Installation des Vliesers insgesamt am Setting geändert?


Gruß Carsten

PS:
... man muss nicht jedes Posting mit einem "Fullquote" beginnen.


----------



## ThorstenC (19. Aug. 2020)

Es ging hier um Spülpumpen für einen Trommelfilter.

Und....eigentlich nicht um den Vergleich zwischen Vlies- und Trommelfilter.
Aber....Spülwasserverbrauch beim TF ist zu vernachlässigen, weil man ja sowieso an einem Koiteich laufend "Frischwasser nachfüllen" = Wasserwechsel sollte.
Ich fülle mehr nach, als mein TF "verbraucht"....
Die verbrauchte elektrische Energie/ Stromkosten für die Spülpumpe sind übers Jahr sehr wenig, weil die ja nur wenige Sekunden läuft...

Und wer hier einen* gepumpten Filter* betreibt, der braucht sich um die *Stromkosten für die Spülpumpe* eigentlich nicht zu sorgen.....


----------



## Knipser (19. Aug. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hallo Willi,
> 
> das sind alles Pauschalaussagen ...
> 
> ...


Hallo Carsten!
Ich hatte von Oase eine technisch sehr gute Trommelanlage Proficlär-Premium (gepumpt) mit 2 x großen BIO Helix Behältern. Aber der Wasserverbrauch der nutzlos in den Abfluss versank, war mir einfach zu schade u. kostspielig. Habe mir dann für mich eine bessere Lösung ausgedacht um Abwasser zu Vermeiden und da kam der Vlieser ins Spiel. Wenn ich mit Teichwasser den Garten wässere, dann Ist automatisch Wasser im Teich gewechselt worden. Da bei mir am u. im Teich sehr viele Pflanzen wachsen ist die Verdunstung sehr hoch. Das absinkende Teichwasser wird mit Regen - u. Leitungswasser ersetzt. Willi


----------



## Mushi (19. Aug. 2020)

Aber Willi! Du kannst das Wasser vom Trommelfilter genauso nutzen. Einfach das Spülwasser sammeln und dann den Garten gießen. Kein Tropfen geht verloren.

Das nachfüllen von verdunstetem Wasser zählt NICHT als Wasserwechsel.

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Knipser (19. Aug. 2020)

Mushi schrieb:


> Aber Willi! Du kannst das Wasser vom Trommelfilter genauso nutzen. Einfach das Spülwasser sammeln und dann den Garten gießen. Kein Tropfen geht verloren.
> 
> Das nachfüllen von verdunstetem Wasser zählt NICHT als Wasserwechsel.
> 
> ...


Hallo Frank!
Ja w


Mushi schrieb:


> Aber Willi! Du kannst das Wasser vom Trommelfilter genauso nutzen. Einfach das Spülwasser sammeln und dann den Garten gießen. Kein Tropfen geht verloren.
> 
> Das nachfüllen von verdunstetem Wasser zählt NICHT als Wasserwechsel.
> 
> ...


Hallo Frank!
Jo schon aber dann mit sehr viel Aufwand bei mir. Noch mehr Schläuche oder Rohre kann und will nicht. Ja die Wasserhärte prüfe ich ständig, weil auch Regenwasser genutzt  wird. Willi


----------



## Knipser (19. Aug. 2020)

Mushi schrieb:


> Aber Willi! Du kannst das Wasser vom Trommelfilter genauso nutzen. Einfach das Spülwasser sammeln und dann den Garten gießen. Kein Tropfen geht verloren.
> 
> Das nachfüllen von verdunstetem Wasser zählt NICHT als Wasserwechsel.
> 
> ...


Wenn das Teichwasser über die Pflanzen verdunstet, hat schon eine Teilentsalzung stattgefunden. Willi


----------



## troll20 (19. Aug. 2020)

Ich glaub ich hol mir einen Bürstenfilter. 
Keine Spülpumpe die kaputt geht und eh nur Strom und Wasser verbraucht sowie die Düse zusetzt oder gar das Sieb was mit dem Biofilm dicht ist oder ständig reißt. 
Aber auch kein Vlies was evtl mal nach etwas Alge riecht, aufwendig zur Mülltonne getragen werden muß und dann dieses ständig nachbestellen... Dann tu ich damit auch gleich was gutes für den Rücken meiner Postbotin. Und mit etwas Glück braucht sie dann gar nicht mehr arbeiten.... 
Und der Wasserwechsel wird auch beim entleeren des Bürstenfilter automatisch erledigt. 

Ach das Leben könnt so schön sein  

Einfach ein 
Und die Zeit am Teich genießen.


----------



## Knipser (19. Aug. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich hol mir einen Bürstenfilter.
> Keine Spülpumpe die kaputt geht und eh nur Strom und Wasser verbraucht sowie die Düse zusetzt oder gar das Sieb was mit dem Biofilm dicht ist oder ständig reißt.
> Aber auch kein Vlies was evtl mal nach etwas Alge riecht, aufwendig zur Mülltonne getragen werden muß und dann dieses ständig nachbestellen... Dann tu ich damit auch gleich was gutes für den Rücken meiner Postbotin. Und mit etwas Glück braucht sie dann gar nicht mehr arbeiten....
> Und der Wasserwechsel wird auch beim entleeren des Bürstenfilter automatisch erledigt.
> ...


Viel Glück mit den Bürsten u. schmeiß den Vlieser weg wenn er zu klein ist. Willi


----------



## troll20 (19. Aug. 2020)

Knipser schrieb:


> Viel Glück mit den Bürsten u. schmeiß den Vlieser weg wenn er zu klein ist. Willi


Dito, kannst ihn ja hinter den Trommler vom großen O stellen.


Wer hat hier eigentlich was von zu kleinen Vliesfilter geschrieben


----------



## Tuppertasse (19. Aug. 2020)

Hier mal kurze Auswertung der Spülzyklen  vielleicht ist das ja mal für jemanden interessant:


----------



## troll20 (19. Aug. 2020)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Hier mal kurze Auswertung der Spülzyklen  vielleicht ist das ja mal für jemanden interessant:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 219106


Also ich finde das schon sehr interessant. 
Über 350 Spülungen an einem Tag, nich übel.
Da wundert es mich nicht das die billig Pumpe länger hält als die teure vom O


----------



## Tuppertasse (19. Aug. 2020)

Jo ich habs auch nicht gedacht aber ist sooooo ... deswegen habe ichs mal ausgewertet.
Gut im Sommer mit reichlich Bewegung im Teich plus Japankoi-Schauch als Zusatzbeatmung wird ja auch alles durchgewirbelt  Aber der Trommler tut was er tun soll OHNE das ich mich bewege.
Fehlt nur noch die autoamtische Frischwasserzufuhr aber da arbeite ich dran


----------



## troll20 (19. Aug. 2020)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Fehlt nur noch die autoamtische Frischwasserzufuhr aber da arbeite ich dran


Über eine Zeitschaltung ein Hauswasserwerk welches Wasser aus dem Teich in den Garten pumpt. Und über einen Pegelsensor Wasser aus dem Hahn zurück in den Teich. Schon fast zu einfach  

Aber das beantwortet immer noch nicht die Frage des Thread Ersteller  

Wid gesagt bei so vielen Schaltvorgängen würde ich auch eher auf billige Tip Pumpe zurückgreifen.


----------



## Tuppertasse (19. Aug. 2020)

Yep, ich empfehle die T.I.P Pumpe. Ist ganz gut und momentan sogar für 61€ beim großen A zu erwerben.
Kriegst echt hinterhergeschmissen und da kannste dir sogar eine als Reserve aufs Lager legen 

Das nachfüllen zu automatisieren ist nicht das Problem. Die Herausforderung ist eine zuverlässige Höhenstandmessung zu installieren !
Ausserdem schaue ich grad, und das ist Prio 1, eine Online Sauerstoff Messung zu installieren und eine geeignete für 24/7 betrieb zu finden ! Und die muss auch noch eine Datenschnittstelle haben ... oh man.... Von E&H für 18.000€ wollte ich jetzt nicht grad kaufen.


----------



## troll20 (19. Aug. 2020)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> für 18.000€


Naj wenns schee macht. 
Andere kaufen sich dafür einen ganzen Teich 
Aber mal im ernst, wozu braucht man sowas????
Oder ist es doch nur der Trieb ein neues Spielzeug zu haben?


----------



## Tuppertasse (19. Aug. 2020)

Find schon wichtig zu haben, da kann man viel dran ablesen ob man Sauerstoff über / unterschuss hat! 
Und JA ist einfach haben wollen ... aber nicht für den Preis natürlich


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lion (20. Aug. 2020)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Es ging hier um Spülpumpen für einen Trommelfilter.
> 
> Und wer hier einen* gepumpten Filter* betreibt, der braucht sich um die *Stromkosten für die Spülpumpe* eigentlich nicht zu sorgen.....



hallo Thorsten,
wie darf ich das verstehen, wenn ich einen gepumpten Trommelfilter benutzen würde brauche ich dann keine Spülpumpe ?

VG. Léon


----------



## troll20 (20. Aug. 2020)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo Thorsten,
> wie darf ich das verstehen, wenn ich einen gepumpten Trommelfilter benutzen würde brauche ich dann keine Spülpumpe ?
> 
> VG. Léon


Er meinte bestimmt, dass der Stromverbrauch der Spülpumpe unerheblich ist zu dem Verbrauch der Teichpumpe wenn sie in die Höhe pumpen muss.


----------



## ThorstenC (20. Aug. 2020)

Genau so ist es gemeint gewesen.
Effizientes Pumpen und Filtern ist die beste Maßnahme, um laufende kosten am Teich zu senken.
Da spielt finanziell die Kosten für die Energie der Spülpumpe oder für das Wasser nachfüllen vom verbrauchten Spülwasser keine so wesentlich Rolle über das Jahr gesehen.

Selbst Kosten für Filterpapier sind da ggf. fast Nebensache.

Spülzyklen....ich werde immer so nervös, wenn mein TF mehr als ca. 60-70 Spülungen Spülungen am Tag hat.
Kann saisonbedingte Schmutzfracht sein oder Fadenalgen in der Trommel oder...
dann ist vermutlich die TF Gaze mit Biofilm/ Kalk etwas zu und ich muss mal wieder ….alle 8 Wochen so...mit dem Kärcher 10 Minuten ran.

Meine olle TIP - Pumpe läuft noch immer...erstaunlich!


----------



## Lion (20. Aug. 2020)

hallo René und hallo Thorsten,

ich filtere zur Zeit nur mit Reihenfilter, könnte ich einen Trommelfilter auch vor dem Reihenfilter schalten, so würde ich
dann den Reihenfilter weiter als Biofilter benutzen. 
wenn ja, wie kann ich den anschließen ?  
Ausgang Trommelfilter = Eingang Vortex
oder muß der Trommelfilter höher stehen, so das das Wasser von oben zum Reihenfilter einfließt ?

Vielen Dank. Léon


----------



## Tuppertasse (20. Aug. 2020)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Spülzyklen....ich werde immer so nervös, wenn mein TF mehr als ca. 60-70 Spülungen Spülungen am Tag hat.



Och ich bin da ganz entspannt....Klar ist da im Einlauf einiges an Schmuddelzeugs drin aber das wird auch besser....Ich finde es interessant wie es sich entwickelt, dafür habe ich ja die Aufzeichnungen. Zur Not muss ich halt mal kurz abstellen und die Trommel entleeren und kurz durchspülen - das Sieb sieht jedenfall gut aus und wird regelmäßßig "bewässert" mittels Gartenschlauch


----------



## troll20 (20. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Léon,

Gepumpt oder Schwerkraft?
Wie groß sind die Eingänge in den Reihenfilter?


----------



## Tuppertasse (20. Aug. 2020)

@Lion  und @troll20 
Sollen wir dafür nicht ein separates Thema aufmachen in diesem Falle ?

Ich werde auch für meine Spülzyklen mal ein neues Thema aufmachen dann kann man sich da auslassen sonst geht das doch alles unter 

Was meinst Du / Ihr ?


----------



## troll20 (20. Aug. 2020)

ja mach mal bitte


----------



## Tuppertasse (20. Aug. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> ja mach mal bitte



Ich bin kein Admin --> @Lion mach mal bitte separates Thema auf zu deiner Frage.


----------



## troll20 (20. Aug. 2020)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Admin --> @Lion mach mal bitte separates Thema auf zu deiner Frage.


Na dann wird es aber mal Zeit


----------



## Lion (20. Aug. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Hallo Léon,
> 
> Gepumpt oder Schwerkraft?
> Wie groß sind die Eingänge in den Reihenfilter?



René,
gepumpt.
Die Eingänge sind 120

siehe auch bitte mein neues Thema


----------



## Lion (20. Aug. 2020)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Admin --> @Lion mach mal bitte separates Thema auf zu deiner Frage.



siehe bitte mein Thema
Trommelfilter als Vorfilter .....................


----------

